# C.O.B.W.E.B. Police Mt. Bike Patrol School 2009 Classes- Updated 5/29/09



## Bikecops (Mar 3, 2007)

Norfolk County Sheriff Department - Braintree, MA
June 22, 23, 24, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Salem State College - Salem, MA
June 29, 30, July 1, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

Stonehill College - Easton/Brockton, MA
July 13, 14 15, 2009
8:00 a.m. to 4:00 p.m.

COST: $329.00 per officer

To enroll please contact C.O.B.W.E.B. Inc. at 781 395-8708 or email at [email protected]


----------



## Mass (Jan 21, 2006)

If your thinking about it, do IT!!!! The instructors are great, your learn allot and it's a ton of fun.


----------

